# Light Crankset choice for 1x setup



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Never too early to start thinking about a 2015 build. Which crankset for a light 1x setup? Stick with Sram CX1 (Force) or go with Sram Red and a WolfTooth ring? Planning to go with Shimano hydraulics but crank is universal. Sram Red is both light and stiff and not too expensive. Thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

You could run the Red arms with a SRAM X-Sync ring.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

on price alone, i'd go the Wolftooth ring... CX1 ring is pricey! RaceFace also do 110/130 BCD NW rings, which are cheaper again.
i've got a Wolftooth ring on a Sram Red crank.. does the job for me.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

SRAM Red crank with Wolftooth would be lighter and stiffer than the SRAM CX1 crank (which is just a SRAM Force with different graphic and single ring).


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Sram CX1 is overpriced, IMO. It's incredibly cheap, in comparison, to convert with something else. Like the CX1 rear der, just get a type 2 mtb rear der, unless you go 11-spd, then I think you're stuck.

I have the race face chainring, solid ring. With any of the narrow-wide chainrings, you could add them to any 5-arm crankset, as far as I'm aware. Not sure on the sram hidden bolt thing (exogram?).

Not sure if it's compatible but the race face next sl crank is the lightest available that I'm aware of. It's an mtb crank but with the cinch system I feel like it should be able to work, maybe a spacer or 2 need to make sure the chainring clears the chainstay.

I think being able to run direct mount also shaves a handful of grams though I'm not sure if direct mount rings are available in CX ring sizes. I'e only seen them in mtb tooth counts so far.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

x9 10sp type 2 works fine with 11speed


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

bikerector said:


> Sram CX1 is overpriced, IMO. It's incredibly cheap, in comparison, to convert with something else. Like the CX1 rear der, just get a type 2 mtb rear der, unless you go 11-spd, then I think you're stuck.
> 
> I have the race face chainring, solid ring. With any of the narrow-wide chainrings, you could add them to any 5-arm crankset, as far as I'm aware. Not sure on the sram hidden bolt thing (exogram?).
> 
> ...





scooterman said:


> x9 10sp type 2 works fine with 11speed


as scooterman mentioned, 10spd mtb derailleur's work with 10 and 11spd road shifters.

as for the next SL crank.. the Tune Black Foot is lighter.. however neither have the provision for rings in CX sizing (38-44t), both also have a wider MTB Q-factor


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

mitchy_ said:


> as for the next SL crank.. the Tune Black Foot is lighter.. however neither have the provision for rings in CX sizing (38-44t), both also have a wider MTB Q-factor


I was thinking that mtb rings went up to 40t, I'm pretty sure that 38t is an option as I was looking for that for my x01 but decided against it since the weather for the race I wanted if for was not fast weather like it usually is.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

bikerector said:


> I was thinking that mtb rings went up to 40t, I'm pretty sure that 38t is an option as I was looking for that for my x01 but decided against it since the weather for the race I wanted if for was not fast weather like it usually is.


they do, but not in narrow-wide rings.. at least i've not seen any!


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Specialized S-Works OS30 crankset is light and superstiff. I have an extra lying around if interested - BB30 130 BCD can be matched with any narrow-wide chainring. I use Race Face combo for a TRULY solid set up.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I used a standard Force 10 crankset for much of this season, paired with a Race Face NW ring. It worked, but I switched to a CX1 crank for an improved chain line. I actually have 3 spare CX1 cranks, all brand new in the box. They're 175mm & BB30. I'm looking for $155 shipped for them, or $425 for all 3. I like the chain line improvement & the stiffness; weight savings is negligible enough. PM if interested.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

jlgoodin78 said:


> I used a standard Force 10 crankset for much of this season, paired with a Race Face NW ring. It worked, but I switched to a CX1 crank for an improved chain line. I actually have 3 spare CX1 cranks, all brand new in the box. They're 175mm & BB30. I'm looking for $155 shipped for them, or $425 for all 3. I like the chain line improvement & the stiffness; weight savings is negligible enough. PM if interested.


is it not just the chain ring that changed? i was under the assumption it's just a force crank, with the chainline being adjusted by the offset teeth on the ring.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

It's basically a standard Force crank, but my understanding is that the spider is changed slightly to make for an improved chain line in addition to the chain grabbing features on the chainring itself. I have a friend who works for SRAM, which is where I'm deriving the info. I guess if you're to buy one CX1 specific component, the crank is it, even if running a Wolftooth NW ring & a SRAM clutch MTB rear derailleur.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm working on a build for my son. Going cx70 with double chain guards, perfer a standard ring in the deep muck. 

Should be a 16# build- 80% parts bin - remaining -new Shimano - frame from ebay: Blue Norcross carbon xs frame and fork. 

Dream build for a 10 year old : ).


----------

